
Windowing Systems by Example: 9 – Coup de Grace - adamnemecek
http://trackze.ro/wsbe-9-coup-de-grace/
======
Jaruzel
I would recommend going back to part 1 if this series is new to you:

[http://www.trackze.ro/windowing-systems-learning-by-
example-...](http://www.trackze.ro/windowing-systems-learning-by-example-
introduction/)

btw, I'm a Class 2 programmer and proud! :)

~~~
qwertyuiop924
I'm firmly Class 2, although I weaned myself off the need to know to precise
implementation before I went mad (I still have to understand it more or less).
But I cannot stand "magic." I hate Convention over Configuration, and can't
stand Rails because of it.

Why am I like this? I think part of it's inherent. The rest of it comes from
years of having software break. My assumption is that sooner or later,
something will break, and I'll have to debug it. And if I know how everything
works now, I'll at least know where to start when the time comes.

------
Animats
We're going to window like it's 1985. That's just precious. That's close to
how the Mac did it in Quickdraw, except that they handled the cursor
differently so it didn't lag, and they supported rounded corner clipping
regions. (The guy who wrote that was in an auto accident, and Jobs went to see
him in the hospital, asking frantically "do you still remember how regions
work?")

~~~
smokeyj
> asking frantically "do you still remember how regions work?"

Any source on this? Sounds like a wild story.

~~~
dezgeg
From the Macintosh folklore archive:
[http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=I_Still_Remember_...](http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=I_Still_Remember_Regions.txt)

~~~
ori_b
That story flips it around -- it sounds like Steve was genuinely concerned,
and Bill was defusing the situation with a slightly morbid joke.

------
bruxis
I used to work on anti-cheat software for online video games for a time, and
it was always interesting to see some cheats include full-fledged windowing
systems (and even scripting) just like this example code.

Ah, nostalgia...

------
p4bl0
I really have a lot of work that must be done by tomorrow morning, but it's
hard to stop reading this article series… Thanks for sharing.

